# Owners of a Brand new frame from specialized



## B.Garcia (Nov 21, 2011)

When you received your specialized box with the frameset, did the manufacture ever forget to put a piece (cable sheaths, B.B cable grooves, ect.) in the box?


Happened to me and was wondering if this a common occurrence or was I just unlucky?


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Nope...built my Roubaix Pro frameset up this Christmas...ordered from Specialized. Everything came in the box.

FWIW, you don't need all your cable sheaths...just need one derailleur and one for the rear brake. Can make due. BTW...what are 'BB cable grooves'?...never heard of 'em.

Are you saying, that your frameset came to you without the sheaths in the frame? Sounds ridiculous and can't believe it would ever leave Specialized factory like that...must have been tampered with by your bike shop or somebody else.


----------



## B.Garcia (Nov 21, 2011)

No mine came with the sheaths but apparently my LBS said it didn't come with the 3 piece Bottom Bracket Guide ( where the cables go underneath the B.B)(Also new for the Tarmac SL4) . No way Specialized would send a $3000 box with out all the pieces.

When i saw it the first time in November the box was already opened and they said they had to open it to see if it was the right bike. Two months later after i paid $3200 + $150 for a bike swap(so i could get the lifetime warranty) they barley found out that particular piece was missing. So now i have to wait another week so they could send out another one. Shouldn't they have had checked that all the necessary pieces where there when they first opened the box?


Who's at fault: the dealer or the manufacture?




I I I
this part VVV but its a three piece and it didnt come with the box


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Maybe you could explain further. The BB guide on my 2012 Roubaix SL3 Pro with hidden cable routing is 3 plastic pieces...see below. One piece for front derailleur that pushs _UP _through the frame between rear wheel and seat tube...and other half that pushs _HORIZONTALLY REARWARD _through the right hand rear chain stay for rear derailleur cable routing...plus a cross piece which keeps both halves together...and a screw.
Not sure what you are showing there. Looks to be one piece. I am not sure how a one piece cable guide would work on a hidden cable routing frameset because each end of the guide halves as explained would compete with the other during installation...one piece has a small pipe that goes up for front derailleur and other half has a small pipe that pushes rearward thru the chainstay for the rear derailleur as they are installed into the frame. Quite sure Specialized made the cable guide two pieces for this reason. Would have been easier to make it one piece but then they couldn't guide the bare cable to respective places easily. I had heard about the 2 half cable guide being superceded with a one piece design but hadn't seen it.

Perhaps you could explain what model and year bike you have....if the cable guide you show is for your frameset etc.

Further, the cable guide has to come pre installed on the frame from Specialized...it wouldn't come in the parts package. That is the way mine came. The Sheaths are taped right to the guide.

Are you saying your cable guide is one piece as shown and no cable guide came with your frameset? Sounds absurd...and would take it up with my lbs.


----------



## B.Garcia (Nov 21, 2011)

Sorry haha i couldn't find a picture with the latest BB guide. That pic was just for reference(a bad one at that). I am going to own a 2012 Tarmac SL4 Pro

UPDATE it wasn't the bb guide it was the "Top Hat stops and inserts" that were missing. 


The box came from specialized to the bike shop so I didnt have it first so IMO my LBS lost the part and are trying to blame specialized because either way they should've seen that that part was missing the day they opened the box. They should not blame specialized for not sending it.


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

Was the small box containing the misc. parts tore open? Mine was sealed so if it was open, i bet your LBS is to blame.


----------

